# The new ride has arrived



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Picked this beauty up in Calgary a week ago. Safe to say it's a bit of an improvement over my previous winter car (84 Rabbit)
1996 S6


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

nice man, good looking car


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

Looks like it is already set up for some serious winter driving with those tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b_johnson (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: The new ride has arrived (speedtek40)*

What suspension is on there?.. It has a good looking stance...
...and do you want to trade me drivers seats?.. Mine is kind of torn up.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bilstein sport shocks and Eibach coils. I think it's about a 1.5" drop


_Modified by speedtek40 at 12:55 AM 11-24-2008_


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

You should notice a slight improvement over the Rabbit on the snowy days.







Green/Ecru.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

How come nobody likes the Green?















I think green on tan is gorgeous.......


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm with you man. I dig green and tan


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

The latest:
upgraded the crappy factory COP setup (and equally lousy POS) to the EFI express LS2 coils and wiring harness. What a difference in performance. The factory setup was losing spark and missing everytime I pushed over 18lbs of boost....rock solid and smooth as silk now. Acceleration is effortless, watching the speedo climb like a tach on the highway is awesome.....plus it will hold 22lbs of boost with no issue whatsoever.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what K&N drops in?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

33-2029
http://www.knfilters.com/searc...-2029


----------

